# How do you spend your holidays?



## NihilBoni (May 4, 2007)

Hi,

How do you spend them?

I've always that terrible feeling that I can't use that time fully. It's so unpleasant feeling!

I don't travel anywhere and it makes me feel even more stressed and tired... :sigh :sigh :sigh

And you? What are your ideas and ways to spend the holidays most effectively and nicely? All ideas will be nicely seen.

Cheers!


----------



## replica (Dec 22, 2006)

I always think its a good time to catch up on work (because I am a workaholic) but I end up procrastinating and nothing gets done. I generally spend my time on the computer :/


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I sit alone at home wishing I had someone to share them with.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Umm was this a men-only poll since the first response is 


> I spend them as every typical *man* and have fun


Obviously I couldnt pick that one...

I am not really sure what holidays you are referring to....memorial day?? Fourth of July as you said "summer" holidays. Depends on if me or my husband have to work. A lot of times we wont do anything on the holiday itself as its too crowded. We were going to go somewhere this weekend but opted to go next weekend as the rates are cheaper.

I worked in Vegas for a long time and was required to work the holidays 95% of the time. So holidays dont mean all that much too me. A holiday is when you make it a holiday...

And I am married so I spend those times with my hubby...


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

A holiday is like any other day; I don't do anything special.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Drella said:


> A holiday is like any other day; I don't do anything special.


 :ditto


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

if i am lucky enough to be able to spend time with a friend (the few that i have) i try to do that but it's never anything very special. a few lonely Christmases have stood out as being especially disturbing blurs of intoxicated dream-like weeping and depression.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Usually at home with family, and I'm thankful for that. Truth be told, I wish I didn't have to resort to that, but I'm definitely glad I have that option.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I spend them praying i don't have to go to any familly gathering.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

The only thing that holidays mean to me is double time at work...I will put in a brief appearance with the family for Christmas and Thanksgiving, then go sit in my room alone, watching a movie or surfing the Internet....The couples' oriented holidays of New Years Eve and Valentines Day are brutal, they make me feel like a loser X10....


----------



## NihilBoni (May 4, 2007)

*Re: re: How do you spend your holidays?*



Penny said:


> Umm was this a men-only poll since the first response is
> 
> 
> > I spend them as every typical *man* and have fun
> ...


 :lol Oh no, it's a funny misunderstanding!

I mean obviously "man" as a "person" - in this meaning, as you probably suppose...

I'm referring to the casual school holidays if the age is appropriate, or to the time called (probably) as the vacation, leave or furlough (the work-free time, you know).

Cheers!


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Mostly alone or with family


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I usually spend it at home with my family and surf the net, read, or play computer games. Basically same thing I do everyday.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

I am always afraid of hollidays because its a time were family gets together and I dont do so well around some of my family... It almost gives me a feeling of fear when hollidays come around. I usualy go with my family to see and be with other family but for now on I will be doing less of that thank god.


----------

